# No more crib! Hello toddler bed:)



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Laci did not want to sleep in her crib anymore. So mommy told her if she could stay in bed all night without waking mommy up, she could sleep in her big girl bed. Laci has been doing really good, but Mommy wonders if this is one step closer to weaseling in bed with her????


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You got it ha ha. Mine only has a bed in the crate. Sometime he will fuss a little and I take him out and hold him a couple of minutes and tell him -he is a good boy. I put him back in his crate and he goes right to sleep everytime.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL.... She is so cute 

Grace sleeps plastered to me.... Right now she is plastered to the side of my hip....


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> LOL.... She is so cute
> 
> Grace sleeps plastered to me.... Right now she is plastered to the side of my hip....


 
I know what you mean!! Daisy sleeps so close to me, I have to pick her up and move her over so I don't roll over on her..I wouldn't have it any other way. I love to lay there and listen to the baby sounds she makes while she's sleeping. Precious..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of mine still sleep in crates. My bed is too high and I'm afraid they'll fall. I tried to just allow them to sleep in their beds. in my room, but they ran , played, fought,and carried on so much that I ended up putting them back in their crates.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

For over a year Ace slept in one of his beds in our daughters room. She's 19 today so he was well supervised, slept all night not a peep. Then she spent the night with a friend which she had of course done before but for some reason hubby swears he was giving the sad eyes and he just couldn't leave him alone. Well guess where he has been sense. Oh yeah in our bed. Of course I don't mind but I love to blame him for how spoiled he is.


----------



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

Remi will sleep in his crate or in my bed and I am very lucky he does not whine or cry if I make him sleep in his crate.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia sleeps over my head or on the heart shaped pillow that Doggie Daddy got her last year. It is in between our pillows. Of course, with her behind me, my feet hang off the bed, but I've gotten used to it. The only time she moves away from the top of the bed during the night is if she has to go out. And that doesn't happen very often.*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We lost our bed to Boo in December before that he slept in his crate next to our bed. Zach hangs out with us watching TV until the lights go off and then he hops in his own bed. Thank goodness!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> All of mine still sleep in crates. My bed is too high and I'm afraid they'll fall. I tried to just allow them to sleep in their beds. in my room, but they ran , played, fought,and carried on so much that I ended up putting them back in their crates.


I am visualizing all the commotion in your bedroom when not in their crates at bedtime....:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

